# [udev] passage a udev [resolu]

## nuts

parce que j en ai marre de taper des mount et umount a tout va et parce que submount ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 

je souhiaterai passer a udev.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/udev-guide.xml

j ai regarde ce guide, mais je sais pas j ai un peu peur de niquer ma gentoo, car l article fait surtout des references au probleme que l on peut rencontrer.

je voudrais donc connaitre l avis de ceux qui sont passer a udev et de quelle maniere ils y sont pris.

des changement au niveau fstab tout ca?

----------

## sireyessire

 *nuts wrote:*   

> parce que j en ai marre de taper des mount et umount a tout va et parce que submount ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 
> 
> je souhiaterai passer a udev.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/udev-guide.xml
> ...

 

ça se passe très bien, et même quand tu fais la 4ème machine d'affilée, et que tu oublies d'emerger udev, alors tu vois...

(laisse juste devfs encore un peu dans ton noyau, mais sans le auto mount at boot, au cas où  :Wink: )

non tu touches pas au fstab, mais moi j'ai encore des mount et umount même avec udev, j'aime pas les mount auto  :Laughing: 

----------

## nuts

moi je veux du mount auto  :Smile:  ca se configure comment le mount auto de udev?

----------

## marvin rouge

tu parles de hal+dbus sous gnome ?

----------

## spider312

j'ai suivi le tuto en post-it sur le PC de mon père sous gnome, ça tourne nickel, par contre sur le mien avec ivman, un peu plus de mal (enfin apparement mon lecteur CD est mort et ma clef est pas détectée alors ça aide pas trop non plus)

----------

## blasserre

vous aurez tous remarqué que je ne suis pas une bête...

et pourtant... 3 passages à udev réussis en suivant le howto

et une install hal-dbus (pas de gnome, je monte en cliquant dans rox)

de base, j'ai touché à rien, mais tout marche nickel. (création des mountpoints auto)

tu peux à mon avis y aller les yeux fermés (si tu as les howtos en mémoire)

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> vous aurez tous remarqué que je ne suis pas une bête...
> 
> et pourtant... 3 passages à udev réussis en suivant le howto
> 
> et une install hal-dbus (pas de gnome, je monte en cliquant dans rox)
> ...

 

Alors là!!! : +1  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

plutot :  *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   tu peux à mon avis y aller les yeux fermés (si tu as les howtos en mémoire) 
> 
> Alors là!!! : +1 

 

ou plutot :  *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   vous aurez tous remarqué que je ne suis pas une bête... 
> 
> Alors là!!! : +1 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Zanton

je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire d'avoir hal-dbus-udev pour monter dans ROX. Enfin, chez moi j'ai aucun de ces trois programmes d'installer mais rox me permet de monter en cliquant également.

Juste une seule chose à dire en somme : ROX déchire tout   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rg421

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ou plutot :  *Adrien wrote:*    *blasserre wrote:*   vous aurez tous remarqué que je ne suis pas une bête... 
> 
> Alors là!!! : +1  
> ...

 

ça, j'ai remarqué que ça dépend du nombre d'apéros...  :Wink: 

-- 

Renaud

----------

## blasserre

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire d'avoir hal-dbus-udev pour monter dans ROX. 

 

en effet, mais ça rajoute le point de montage dans fstab et le rep dans /media, rox n'a plus qu'à mettre le rep en gras et hop  :Wink: 

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> ça, j'ai remarqué que ça dépend du nombre d'apéros... 

 

excellllente idée... gesondheid  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

@ blasserre : Pour le premier! (vas-y les yeux fermés)

pour le deuxième j'en sais rien, je te connais pô mais en ce qui me concerne ça correspond pas mal  :Razz: 

----------

## nuts

euh pour ma part chui sous kde et ce que je veux c est: quand je vais dans /mnt/dvd je vois le contenu du disque, idem en passant par la console en faisant un cd sans passer par mount

----------

## Zanton

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*   je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire d'avoir hal-dbus-udev pour monter dans ROX.  
> 
> en effet, mais ça rajoute le point de montage dans fstab et le rep dans /media, rox n'a plus qu'à mettre le rep en gras et hop  

 

Hum, petite question : dans mon fstab actuellement, j'ai juste /dev/sda pour mes deux clés usb mais j'ai déjà eu des clés qui sont sur /dev/sda1. Est ce que udev/hal/dbus saurait reconnaitre les deux et les monter au même endroit ?

----------

## blasserre

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Hum, petite question : dans mon fstab actuellement, j'ai juste /dev/sda pour mes deux clés usb mais j'ai déjà eu des clés qui sont sur /dev/sda1. Est ce que udev/hal/dbus saurait reconnaitre les deux et les monter au même endroit ?

 

aucune idée, le mieux est AMHA de tester... 

commente la ligne correspondant à ta clef dans fstab,

branche-la

hal devrait te créer une nouvelle ligne dans fstab correspondant à ta clef

tail /etc/fstab pour voir

et devrait virer cette ligne quand tu la débranche....

ceci dit, il n'est pas vraiment normal (à confirmer) que le point de montage pour ta clef soit /dev/sda, qui correspond au périphérique mais pas à la partition présente sur celui-ci (/dev/sda1) ...

j'ai également connu ce genre de problèmes avant d'installer hal/dbus (et sur une machine qui est maintenant full win pour ma tite femme) sur ma bête de course, avec les mêmes périphériques usb, j'ai pas ce genre de pb

EDIT : j'ai parlé trop vite,

il me monte la clef comme /dev/sdc  :Rolling Eyes: 

et crée un mountpoint du nom de la partition qu'elle contient pour répondre à ta question  :Mr. Green: 

en conclusion : faut testerLast edited by blasserre on Wed Apr 06, 2005 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

bon j ai emerger udev celon le tuto,ca boot avec quelque warning a la con. mais ca marche. mon maintenant comment je fais pour avoir un supermount?

----------

## blasserre

fastoche, tout est là dedans :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297093.html

tu pourras même compléter le thread avec ton retour d'expérience sur ivman  :Wink: 

meunon je dis pas ça parce que j'attend désespérément que quelqu'un m'assiste

----------

## blasserre

[ma vie]

demain j'arrête l'apéro....

ça fait une heure que je cherche comment dire à ivman de monter tout seul les périphériques

j'ai trouvé, il suffit de faire :

```
/etc/init.d/ivman start
```

 :Laughing: 

[/ma vie]

----------

## nuts

j emerge hal car apparament faut emerger hal et dusb

----------

## Dais

MDR !!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS: désolé pour ce post inutile, mais le coup du "je savais pas comment dire à ivman de monter: faut le starter" c'est fort  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j emerge hal car apparament faut emerger hal et dusb

 

ouaipe et ivman si tu veux pas passer ton desktop sous gnome

EDIT :

 *Dais wrote:*   

> PS: désolé pour ce post inutile, mais le coup du "je savais pas comment dire à ivman de monter: faut le starter" c'est fort

 

il faudrait demander à zdra de rajouter ça dans le howto, ce point est très mal expliqué !

----------

## nuts

bah je finis de emerger --newuse world comme expliquer et apres hop le ivman

----------

## fb99

je viens de tester ivman et je trouve ça magnifique  :Very Happy:  j'en pleur de joie...  :Laughing:   mais je trouve la configuration assez compliqué (mais bon une fois qu'on sait le faire on sait le faire)

----------

## nuts

un tuto vers ivman svp, je viens de tester un perif usb, c est du bonheur, mais ca marche pas mon lecteur optique (dvd)

----------

## fb99

le seul tuto que j'ai trouvé c'est man ivman  :Laughing:  , 

sinon j'ai ça dans mon /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml pour qu'il monte automatiquement mon dvd et mon dvd-rw

```

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdc" maps="/dev/dvdrw" />

<ivm:Map device="/dev/hdd" maps="/dev/dvd1" />

```

En faite si dans ton fstab tu a spécifié un périphérique qui est un lien vers le vrai périphérique comme par exemple chez moi, /dev/dvdrw est en faite un lien vers /dev/hdc et la même chose pour /dev/dvd1: tu dois dire le dire à ivman comme dans je l'ai fait dans se bout de code... je sais pas si j'ai été assez clair mais c'est çaLast edited by fb99 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

```

nuts@kapoue dev $ cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

/dev/hda1               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/hda2               /               reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda3               /goinfre        vfat            rw,users,exec,umask=0000        0 0

/dev/hdc1               /mnt/win        auto            users,exec,umask=0000           0 0

/dev/hdc2               /rgoinfre       vfat            rw,users,exec,umask=0000        0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/carte      vfat            rw,users,exec,umask=0000,noauto 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd        iso9660         users,noauto,ro                 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/graveur    iso9660         users,noauto,ro                 0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

nuts@kapoue dev $ cat /etc/ivman/IvmConfigMappings.xml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<ivm:MappingsConfig version="0.1" xmlns:ivm="http://www.eikke.com/ivm">

    <!-- This is a sample mapping. It maps /dev/hdc (the device ivman gets from

         HAL) to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, which means when a cd is inserted into

         /dev/hdc, 'mount /dev/dev.cdroms.cdrom0' would be called.  If there is

         no mapping for /dev/hdc, 'mount /dev/hdc' would be called. -->

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/hdb" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" />

    <ivm:Map device="/dev/hdd" maps="/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" />

</ivm:MappingsConfig>

```

sinon j ai coldplug qui me pete une erreur sur de l usb, mais bon en branchant mon lecteur de carte, ca, ca fonctionne bien sans faire de mount. mon /mnt/dvd doit subir encore des mount a la main.

edit:sinon faudra que je teste a mettre /dev/hdb et hdd directement dans le fstab pour voir. non?

----------

## fb99

ouais essaye toujours... sinon je vois pas d'ou ça peut venir..

----------

## nuts

car normalement je emt mon cd, je fais un cd /mnt/dvd ou alors j y vais par le biais de konqueror et je devrais voir le contenu, n est ce pas?

----------

## fb99

ouais exactement

[Edit]: juste au cas ou, je me demandais si il n'y avait pas une erreur dans  ton fstab car avec reiserfs normalement tu dois passer l'option notail.Last edited by fb99 on Thu Apr 07, 2005 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nuts

bah je verrai ce soir. sinon mon fstab est bon, y  apas une option qui pourrait empecher la bonne execution de ivman avec ce que j ai mis?

----------

## fb99

oui regarde plus au j'ai éditer mon message, sinon est-ce que tu as pas l'émulation scsi sur tes lecteurs?? qui sait

----------

## nuts

l emulation scsi c est pour le perif usb. faut emuler du scsi aussi pour mes lecteur?

sinon pour le fstab,c est notail a la place de noatime c est ca?

----------

## fb99

non justement pas besoin de l'émulation scsi pour les lecteurs dans mon fstab moi j'ai noauto,users

----------

## nuts

bon ca marche toujours pas, y a t il des chose a ajouter ou retirer dans le noyau?

----------

## blasserre

chez moi j'ai à peu près les mêmes définitions pour le dvd dans fstab.

(/dev/cdroms/cdrom0)

mais hal (ce salaud) ne la reconnait pas et rajoute une ligne dans fstab

style : /dev/hdc /media/cdrecorder (...)

et monte automatiquement les cd à cet endroit... 

en conclusion :

à ta place je ferai un tail fstab pour vois s'il n'a pas mis un mountpoint différent

qui serait monté automatiquement

----------

## nuts

bon j ai refais un noyau en ajoutant peut etre un truc qui aide pour voir.

sinon mon fstab il est tel quel que tu la vu la haut. mon lecteur de carte usb se monte bien automatiquement dans /mnt/carte, je n ai pas de /media.

sinon j ai bien fait les

```
rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add ivman default
```

----------

## blasserre

c'est louche...

```
lshal --monitor
```

te donne les dernières modifs détectées par hal

```
*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM, key=

volume.is_mounted

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: true  (bool)

*** lshal: property_modified, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM, key=

volume.mount_point

           is_removed=false, is_added=false

*** new value: '/media/cdrecorder'  (string)

*** lshal: device_condition, udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_CDROM

           condition_name=VolumeMount

```

quand je met un cd dans le lecteur

sinon regarde un peu si tu peux emerger hal-device-manager

(si les dépendances sont pas trop énormes)

la sortie (moins verbeuse) est beaucoup plus pertinente pour le débogage

----------

## nuts

lshal reagi uniquement sur les perif usb.

sinon mon /media a fait apparition, mais il est tout vide, en fait faut juste demarrer ivman au demarrage et non hal et dbus, je vais voir pour  ce que tu m as dis d emerger

edit: ca veut m emerger gnome ca m interresse pas.

un moment j ai refais mon noyau mais impossible d avoir X j ai du me foirer, j avais ajouter nls utf8 car il est pas compiller c est alors que j ai vu l apparition de /media/floppy. y a un rapport? j ai pas mis toutes les langue donc voila

----------

## nuts

dans mon noyau j ai du kernel automouner de selectioner, c est a garder ou a jeter?

----------

## blasserre

 *nuts wrote:*   

> dans mon noyau j ai du kernel automouner de selectioner, c est a garder ou a jeter?

 

je l'ai aussi (avec les options qui vont bien derrière) donc ça doit pas être ton problème

----------

## nuts

juste au cas ou, tu peux me filer ton .config de ton noyau, c est pour tester

----------

## blasserre

popopop !

je viens de tomber là dessus et il me semble que c'est (résolu)  :Twisted Evil: 

ta pénitence sera d'expliquer ce qui déconnait  :Very Happy: 

tu croyais pas t'en tirer comme ça non ?

allez encore 4 posts et tu paye ton troll pour fêter ta montée en grade !

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> popopop !
> 
> je viens de tomber là dessus et il me semble que c'est (résolu) 
> 
> ta pénitence sera d'expliquer ce qui déconnait 
> ...

 

c'te peau d'vache   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nuts

euh, me souviens plus trop, j avais oublier de mettre des truc dans le noyau.

----------

